# Costa Brava with dogs advice needed



## SarahM (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi,
Doing northern Spain in an old MH and two dogs is a bit tough compared to France.
We´re currently between Tarragona and Barcelona but heading up to hang out near the border for a bit..any advice on wild camping spots by a beach? We´ve jsut been to different beaches on Deltebre near Amposta - perfect but loads of mosquitos!!
Any recommendations gratefully received,
Tks,
Sarah


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Can't help, but looking forward to replies, we intend to head down to the Costas next summer, taking the dogs with us..any info much appreciated  

Kind Regards MnD


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi 
We recently went up the coast and visited some beaches but only during daytime, The Garda made it plain that they did not want overnighting with motorhomes . We would not overnight on a beach anyway because the lowlife are usually in the area. You can park on the beach at Denia and at a small car park next to the beach at Moraira then move a few miles inland early evening its safer. If this area interests you I can give you map Lat/long for the beach parking areas and also for overnighting where you can walk the dogs .We also stayed at camping Javier which had a nearby dried out riverbed to walk the dog. This is not expensive in September and the staff are nice We tend to go south to places like Mojacar and there we do overnight on the beach with other motorhomers, let me know if I should post the coordinates on here


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

You have to watch out for mossies just over the border around the etangs. Those little guys just love the water around there.
I think they've been having having lessons from those wee scunners in the Highlands.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Can't offer you advice but will say that I am jealous
that I am not there. Two airdales should help with motorhome
security  
Enjoy the trip


----------



## SarahM (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi,
Thanks for advice..
Found a wonderful beach for wild camping with dogs, just south of Portbou (and French border) in Catalonia, Spain. 

Playa Geret is a peaceful bay with a campsite with supermarket and a 
cafe/restaurant so you can have fresh bread, veggies and even meat from the shop as well as coffee and croissants in the caf. Perfect.
The beach is clean and nobody minds well-behaved dogs. Lots fo French MHs stopping there on their way back to France in mid Sept. Some MH use the campsite but not many.

FOr city life, it's only a short drive to Figueras with its Dali museum and old town
(market thur am near tourist office). Parking there : go past hospital up the hill to the park and there's plenty of parking in the shade (good for dogs).

Hope that helps MAndy and Dave. Have a good trip..
Sarah


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

C7KEN said:


> Hi
> We tend to go south to places like Mojacar and there we do overnight on the beach with other motorhomers, let me know if I should post the coordinates on here


I would be most grateful if you could.

Ian


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

On the French east coast Leucate was fab - just above the border with Spain I think it was. It was certainly our last stop heading south before we hit Spain. Aire is a carpark virtually on the beach (few feet away). Dumpstation was not on Aire when I was there in 2004 but about 1/2 mile away. Campsite is very close. Shops (mini supermarket, boulangerie etc) are within walking distance. Bread van delivered to Aire every day at 8am.

NB there are 2 Aires at Leucate. I stayed on the one next to the Sea ... not the one on the Lake (or the bit of sea that goes behind Leucate - it sticks out I think). 

Hope this helps.

LJ


----------

